# Have you ever 'quicked' your dog?



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup...I did it about six weeks ago to Rufus. I've been cutting nails for 35+ years and have never done it..I think I need new glasses! It looked like a crime here..blood all over the white floor and I was way more upset than he was...he didn't even notice. He's still just fine with me cutting his nails.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So far never the Goldens but one of our passed dog had black nails and I did cut to short...very messy but I did have quik stop stuff so the bleeding didn't last to long.
I didn't add my vote since it wasn't a golden.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I used the dremel on all 3, and I still managed to draw a bit of blood from time to time. My Jake was a warrior--he saw the dremel and would come to get his nails done, nick or no nick. He loved any treats that were offered, and to be honest, I think he enjoyed being the center of attention.

Alli never, ever got used to it, and she gave me looks that could kill--like lasers. We were like a couple of pretzels trying to do nails and a nick was never, ever forgiven--it got added up in her memory.

Mac could care less about her back legs--she dives for the ball, bumper or frisbee so her back nails are nice and worn and generally just need shaping. I've nicked her front nails a few times and she's awful with her front paws--something we are still working on.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately have done it to Selka a couple times. Which is why he hates having his nails trimmed and makes it so much tougher to accomplish!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've quicked plenty of dogs. I've never had it be a problem. I don't do it on purpose ever, but I do cut VERY close to get just a bit of pink showing, but no blood. That makes the nail recede. So does using a grinder in the same way.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I did not vote, because the answer is different for each dog… I quicked Sammy and he had serious problems with getting his nails clipped, that took awhile to overcome, but to be fair, he never liked it before that either. I quicked Barley and he never seem to be bothered by it, he is very easy when it comes to nail clipping. Mira has never been quicked, and is very good about having her nails clipped... I doubt it would phase her if she did get quicked...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I quicked my Rowdy a few times and while he always forgave me it made him 'resigned' to having his nails done. He never fought having the nails done because that wasn't who he was but he did whimper once which had me purchase a Dremel the very next day. 

I no longer cut any toenails but dremel them. If the nails eventually get a bit longer over the years, that is now okay with me.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

I voted No, but I've only had my golden for a couple months now. I'm going to cry like a baby the first time it happens, I know it. I clip his nails so conservatively my BF makes fun of me. Baby steps!! lol


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't vote because I've never cut Molson's nails... I'm too afraid that I'm going to hurt him or cut too short.

Fortunately they were never very long until about 3 weeks ago and all of a sudden they started growing like crazy. I have a Pedi-Paws but it sucks and doesn't do anything to make his shorter or less sharp. I did purchase some dog clippers and a dog nail file last week @ PetSmart... hopefully this weekend I'll get the courage to try it. 

He has black nails, so that's why I'm afraid!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I never have clipped Lucky's nails yet either! I am too scared! So instead I pay to have them done. This worked fine when it was not too often. I do not know why but it seems like he needs them every week! So I guess I am going to have to put the big girl pants on and start doing it!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

No, but my groomer did it to my little mutt. He had been ok with getting groomed before the incident. It must have been bad, because it was still bleeding in my car when I was bringing him home. 

The next time I brought him to be groomed, he was very anxious. And when I picked him up, the groomer told me: oh, he's a biter. you might have to have him sedated if you want me to groom him again.

Needless to say, I found a new groomer. But she also told me he is a biter. Now I have this dog who was fine before, but now is terrified of grooming. SIGH.

Kris


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My golden loves getting his nails trimmed, so he's always perfectly still and calm, so it's never been a problem for me. He also wears down his own nails a lot, so I don't spend a whole lot of time trimming them. I just tip them from time to time.


----------



## Witty (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe, I kinda cheated in my answer. 
I had a black lab that was not easy to trim (with the black nails) so I "quicked" her occasionally. I'm sure that's why she didn't like the clipper, but we managed.

I've just trimmed my (first) golden's nails once, and so far I'm batting 1.000 . Its a LOT easier with the clear nails.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*cue the scary music* black nails...

I hate clipping black nails!!!! I usually *try* to find a clear/white nail so I can base the other clips off of that one. I've clipped a little too short before, and Casey has never forgotten. Since I've moved away from home and married, I don't have the opportunity to clip them, my parents get nervous about it and have the groomer/vet do it. I think Casey's just as glad that I'm not doing it anymore!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, I did once! But it didn't seem to bother her. I can still cut them with her being good, no problem!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I've gotten too short on Wilson a few times, but it doesn't seem to phase him one bit. Shelby, on the other hand, can be a real wimp. If I even think about cutting too short, she freaks out. getting her nails done takes 2 people and lots of patience.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, I have :doh:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=61149


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I have. I'm not really sure if the dog forgives me, but I just take them to petsmart now to get it done.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Boo was sensitive about getting his nails trimmed before I ever did them (he's just iffy about his paws, we should have done something about that when he was a baby). It was basically impossible to not quick him the first time I trimmed them. I felt guilty about it for like a week afterwards. He forgave me, but it didn't make him want to come offer up his paws for more nail trimming. The next time I trimmed his nails was when he was under anesthesia for a dental, and I cut them really short so that hopefully I won't have to do it again. It's so much easier to trim their nails that way :

I could probably completely remove Dusty's toenail and he wouldn't care. I'm a lot more nervous about hurting him though (he's my baby!) so I just take a tiny bit off each time.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Never quicked Jonah. I use a Dremel and love it more than clippers. Those who have never clipped their dog's nails, please start. Nails that are too long can actually damage the foot and cause the toes to splay out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm in the (No, and I don't use clippers) catagory. My guys keep their nails short just from the walks we do on pavement.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Dremels are really good--except, despite using them with my puppy since day one she doesn't care for them at all. I started using the clippers and voila--so much better! I know it is different for everyone, but I spent so much time desensitizing her to a dremel and virtually none to the clippers. I then accidentally quicked her and yet she is still so much better with clippers than a dremel. Go figure.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I have done it to all of my dogs at one time or another...I always feel awful - they seem to be just fine. It seems to happen when I am out of that stuff to stop the bleeding. I have found a bowl of flour or cornstarch works better, I can dip their entire paw in it to stop the bleeding. Cutting nails around here is not easy - it always requires at least 4 people, 3 to hold them down 1 to cut. Pedi paws, or a Dremel are just as difficult, probably because it takes longer and they are all very tickle - ish LOL.


----------

